# I bought some Giraffe Cichlid fry from IPU Richmond



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

And I must say that they are my new favourite fish! They swim near the top, arent afraid when I stick my arm in to fix something or install a new fake plant. They will come right up to my hands and let me touch them! I love how fearless they are and they eat pretty good too. I cooked some prawns and chopped them up finely and the Giraffes had a hell of a time!! Theyre so friendly! 

Just wanted to share :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Cool. you got any pics or a video to share ?


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

Yeah fry can be pretty fearless, they may not yet know what types of things are threats to them. I had a bunch of convict cichlid fry that would swarm all over my hand or finger when I put it in, nibbling away.

I'm not sure if they were getting skin flakes off of me or if they had been conditioned to think that any item coming in the top of the tank was meant for eating.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Nimbochromis venustus

Nimbochromis venustus

I have never heard this term giraffe cichlids before i moved back to bc... always confuses me.. none the less, venustus cichlids do look amazing as full grown adults but i dont mess with those africans and they cant compare to a big old green terror colour wise.

its cool you like them joel its nice to find something that is visually appealing and entertaining to watch . good score


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Scherb said:


> Cool. you got any pics or a video to share ?


Yeah actually I will make a vid.... gimme a few mins


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

On the topic of IPU, I also bought 2 of what they called Blackbelt cichlids. These fish, perhaps 4 months old or so have a horizontal line starting around the middle of their stomach, and going all the way to the tip of their tails. Blackbelts do not have a horizontal line. They have a vertical line.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

There are lots of Africans that can compare,color wise,to a Green terror.Look up Tropheus,Petrochromis or Malawi Haps and Peacocks. Venustus are great and I've had them before except they get big. And their appetites are huge.Livingstonii is a nice addition to them. They look almost the same except different camouflage color. Good luck.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Who said anything about a green terror? lol

I really like these Venustus (giraffe) cichlids. Its nice to have fish that arent afraid of every little thing.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i did, i was saying comparable to the venustus the gt is way prettier.., my fault lol i just hate all africans aside from frontosa's


ThePhoenix said:


> Who said anything about a green terror? lol
> 
> I really like these Venustus (giraffe) cichlids. Its nice to have fish that arent afraid of every little thing.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Welcome to the world of African Cichlids. Sounds like your hooked. Most of my Africans act the same as your Giraffes. They love to be fed and all rise to the top everytime you walk by the tank. They are lots of fun and have some amazing colors. Good luck with the Venustus


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks! Everyone should buy some of them, they are really cool!


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

And thats saying a lot for a fish


----------

